# Rabbitry Set-ups



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 27, 2007)

When my family moves, me and my sister want anicer rabbitry setup. Right now we have two wooden hutches that aredoubles and three show cages, that are HUGE! I was wondering if youguys could post rabbitry setups with wooden cages and wire cages both.When we move we are going to try to have wooden and all wire mesh cagesin our rabbitry, but more wire mesh because that's what we need. Sopost your pictures of your rabbitry setup! (When I get home fromschool:magicwand: I'll post mine!) 



BSAR



:thanks:


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 10, 2007)

this is cocoa cozy hutch











http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441813465&amp;FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036906&amp;ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=2534374302023695&amp;bmUID=1173544051216&amp;itemNo=2&amp;Ntt=bunny+hutch&amp;In=All&amp;previousText=bunny+hutch&amp;N=2



this is the run we will get for him to be out side in the summer



http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441814697&amp;FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302047888&amp;ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=2534374302023695&amp;bmUID=1173544051250&amp;itemNo=4&amp;Ntt=bunny+hutch&amp;In=All&amp;previousText=bunny+hutch&amp;N=2


----------

